# Incoming...Muhle 29er midsize, Glashutte's chameleon



## Robbi Laurenson

I'm stopping in London on my way back from a business trip (killing time in Miami right now waiting for my connection).

Since my Nomos Orion Weiss was stolen a while back I've been looking for something not quite as expensive and a bit more versatile. The Mule 29er has been a strong contender, and when I saw Jura had it on sale, knowing I could also likely reclaim the VAT on the way out of Heathrow, I pulled the trigger.

I'm thinking the midsize will work best on my 7" wrist in terms of going from business to casual, and of course it's robust enough for a dip in the pool with the screw crown and 100m water resistance. My only slight preference would be to have no date at all, but I'll get another Orion one day for the Bauhaus elegance and simplicity factor. I even have a soft spot for those Teutonic lugs .

I'm looking forward to dressing this up with different straps. I opted not to go for the bracelet, it doesn't really do it for me.

She's at my brother's place in London waiting patiently, more patiently than I, that's for sure!

View attachment 2651130


----------



## Splinter Faction

That's a very attractive watch. Of course, the red second hand is the icing on the cake.


----------



## Armchair

I've come close to buying a 29er on a few occasions but I could never decide between the black or the white dial. Anyway, enjoy the watch and post pics when it arrives.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Sharp looking watch. Look forward to some wrist shots


----------



## Dufresne

It's nice to finally see someone post re: the 36mm version. Very nice watch! I would love to see some wrist shots if you get a chance. Could you post the lug to lug too? I also have an Orion Weiss and have often thought the 29er would compliment it well. Congrats!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie

Whited dialed version is one of my favorites. Nice choice.


----------



## StufflerMike

Copied to Mühle.


----------



## LH2

Dufresne said:


> It's nice to finally see someone post re: the 36mm version. Very nice watch! I would love to see some wrist shots if you get a chance. Could you post the lug to lug too?


Not the OP here, but lug to lug is 43mm on the 29er.

Here's mine - wrist is 6.75"


----------



## tsteph12

Beautiful model from MG.


----------



## Dufresne

LH2 said:


> Not the OP here, but lug to lug is 43mm on the 29er.
> 
> Here's mine - wrist is 6.75"


Thanks for the info! I'm tempted to go for the black dial.


----------



## Fatz028

congrats!! I love my 29er big. I wear mine on strap and bracelet. Enjoy and wear it in good health. Me personally it sucks about your Nomos, but I think MG makes a far better watch in my eyes.


----------

